# Survivor Nicaragua "Fatigue Makes Cowards of Us All" OAD 09-22-2010



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Shannon was a real tool, couldn't have happened to a nicer guy and I'm glad Brenda sticks around. Second week in a row someone talked themselves out of the game. 

I guess Jimmy J. is a natural born leader, hopefully that doesn't get him booted off.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

There were so many people I wanted out I lost count. Startin' with that psycho Holly. And don't get me started on NaOnka. So you hate Kelly B? Why? What an idiot! 

Oh did I say I'm diggin' this season!!


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

At least each team has a psycho to keep things balanced


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

"Are you gay?"

Really? Wow.

I will admit I liked Shannon at first, but yikes. What a loser. Buh Bye.

I did want the black woman to leave. She is ugly and mean. I wonder if these shows, by constantly putting on mean black women, is shaping some form of stereo type to people who live sheltered lives.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

caslu said:


> At least each team has a psycho to keep things balanced


... though it seems like the younger tribe might have gotten more than *one*


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The shoes in the water things was just wrong. 

And then she goes to apologize and she puts her hands on his knees. I think at that point if I was him I would have been like "honey you are invading my personal space, move it or lose it". 

I wonder if Holly just realized that her prank would be seen on national tv and it wasn't a great image of herself.

The challenge was well played.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Na has a horrible attitude & I think she is playing to the cameras way too much. I wish she had been the one to go. She took someone else's socks then gave him attitude when he tried to approach her.


----------



## jpcapili (May 13, 2009)

does anyone think that the medallion of power is a way to keep the number of players in each team balanced? the producers will try to give the team who has it with the most advantage so that they would use it and win?


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

So many people to dislike! I think Fabio is the only person on the young team I do like.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

nmiller855 said:


> Na has a horrible attitude & I think she is playing to the cameras way too much. I wish she had been the one to go. She took someone else's socks then gave him attitude when he tried to approach her.


I don't think she is playing to the cameras. IMO that is all her.

Wow she is so cringe inducing. She acts like she is 13 years old. Cannot believe she is 27. She is a "WTF were the casting ppl thinking" selection. Better suited for a VH1 reality dating show.

Shannon..... Oh Em Gee. That was crazy!!!

I don't know what the other 3 ppl in his alliance were thinking. Their ENTIRE plan depended on Chase voting with them. As soon as that implosion at TC happened they should have realized that they only had 4 and should have abandoned ship. Hilarious seeing Fabio telling the other dude to play smart.

Glad Jimmy J. is doing well within his tribe. I really dislike Jimmy T. But I hope they keep him cuz of the inevitable drama he will bring.

I swear some ppl really need to be booted off the show without a vote. Should be a "your too stupid to play this game" type of thing and bring in an alternate. Na on LaFlor. And that woman on Espada that just GAVE AWAY the II. She knew where it was and just gave it away without even establishing an alliance or a deal or anything. AND she walked away.

Do these ppl understand they are playing for $1 million dollars? That should be the goal and the what they should be focused on. If I had the opportunity I would do what ever it takes to win. Wouldn't complain and start a fight over socks. Would keep my trap shut and let other ppl bury themselves. And would never ever EVER give up an immunity idol.

[/endrant]


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

jpcapili said:


> does anyone think that the medallion of power is a way to keep the number of players in each team balanced? the producers will try to give the team who has it with the most advantage so that they would use it and win?


That's not how it works. One team keeps it until they use it, then it goes to the other team. The producers have nothing to do with that decision.


----------



## jpcapili (May 13, 2009)

Peter000 said:


> That's not how it works. One team keeps it until they use it, then it goes to the other team. The producers have nothing to do with that decision.


and then the other team gets the advantage and win immunity, while the other team goes to the tribal council.

like ping pong. 

let's see how it rolls out next week. I'm betting the younger tribe will win immunity


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I did want the black woman to leave. She is ugly and mean. I wonder if these shows, by constantly putting on mean black women, is shaping some form of stereo type to people who live sheltered lives.


The scary part is that NaOnka is a teacher in Los Angeles. On her video for her CBS.com bio, she comes across as articulate and normal. However, as we saw in this episode, when stressed, she talks and acts as though she's still in high school.

If she had been the target, the team could have stayed together. Instead, the team has split prematurely and has lost a physically strong player. Stupid.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Jimmy J. is so good on this show. I'm really enjoying him. I'm not sure I'd still be watching without him.

I'm glad they let him on the show despite not making it the last few.

ETA: Although it would have been interesting to see Russell, a true villain, against Jimmy, who seems to be a true hero.

ETA to the ETA: Or a REAL coach against the other Coach of Survivor fame.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> "Are you gay?"
> 
> Really? Wow.


Well, he is, isn't he? Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Wow. 

I absolutely could not stop laughing during the Holly Is Crazy segment. 

Then it turns out half the other tribe is nuts too! Na is a whacko. Shannon is a tool. 

This season is hilarious so far. But man, am I glad I'm not stranded on an island with those people.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

NaOnka won't last long, which is a bummer. She's athletic and appealing, but she has the "never had an un-expressed thought" disease that has doomed so many Survivors.

Shannon might be one of the most repulsive contestants ever on this show. Good f-ing riddance.

Chase looks lost; clearly Brenda is in control of this tribe now. I bet she eliminates NaOnka next, to help unify the tribe.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> "Are you gay?"
> 
> Really? Wow.


"NYC is full of gay people." 

Priceless.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Ruth said:


> This season is hilarious so far. But man, am I glad I'm not stranded on an island with those people.


I think I would be going off to form my own tribe.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Snappa77 said:


> "your too stupid to play this game"


This works on so many levels.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm really liking this season. The casting people did a great job mixing interesting people. If the tribes were all Russells or all Colbys...the game would be boring.

And who brings $1600 shoes to a tropical island? And who tells their tribemate that they are $1600 shoes? Wow.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> "NYC is full of gay people."
> 
> Priceless.


Well, more than Louisiana anyway...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> "NYC is full of gay people."
> 
> Priceless.


Well, technically he's probably right. There are lots of gay people in NYC. Not that there's anything wrong with that.

It was priceless the way Shannon proclaimed himself the most mature person on the younger tribe, when all his insults came from middle-school.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> Well, technically he's probably right. There are lots of gay people in NYC. *Not that there's anything wrong with that.*
> 
> It was priceless the way Shannon proclaimed himself the most mature person on the younger tribe, when all his insults came from middle-school.


The way he said it implies to me that he doesn't include the Seinfeldism bolded above. I think your middle-school observation is dead on.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I agree totally. It was wince-worthy.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> "NYC is full of gay people."
> 
> Priceless.


Yeah, I was thinking, they have two sports figures on this season -- Jimmy Johnson and John Rocker.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> "Are you gay?"


When somebody asks me if I'm gay, I say "no", because I'm not.

But when somebody _accuses_ me of being gay, and clearly believes that being gay is a bad thing, they don't get an answer other than "how does that affect you?", or if circumstances require it, "**** you".

I'm disappointed that Sash felt to need to defend his heterosexuality. It just played into Shannon's idiocy.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

InterMurph said:


> I'm disappointed that Sash felt to need to defend his heterosexuality. It just played into Shannon's idiocy.


I think Sash is a bit of a tool too. He just hasn't had enough air time to show it yet. "Minority Alliance" notwithstanding. 

...

Too bad the mud challenge wasn't as visually appealing as the "Heros vs. Villians" mud challenge. That was yummy   

...

How in the world did they get "15 Yards" out of the HII clue?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It seems like Survivor gets its contestants from central casting:

"Ok. We need the dumb hick, the blonde bimbo, the head waving finger snapping black woman, the jock" etc.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Na...Na...Na..Natgonnawin* is a real ugly person and should have been the one going home tonight. Shannon is a real ugly person but at least could help during the physical aspects of challenges and around camp. He sealed his own fate with his inability to keep his mouth shut. I think Chase would have voted out Brenda (WHY oh WHY did Chase not try and convince Shannon and the others that Nay was the better choice for simply for camp morale based purely on her behavior).

Holly. Wow - that's all kinds of crazy right there. I'm happy Jimmy was able to talk her off the ledge and that she exposed herself as being unstable. That means JJ will likely be staying beyond their tribe's next vote. I'm not sure taking the fishing gear was the smarter choice (over the tarp) but it seems as if food is quite scarce so maybe it was. Who the hell brings 1600 dollar shoes? If you have enough money to buy 1600 dollar shoes and bring them to Survivor, then you probably wouldn't get my vote. I don't think that was a bright move at all. It's not bad to have or be able to buy really expensive shoes, but when most of the folks can't, you just put an easy target on your back since people can cop out with the "you don't need the money" excuse.

I'm hoping that the young tribe continues to implode - short of Kelly B, there isn't a single person I like anymore. Brenda made a bold and smart move getting out a physical threat, but that doesn't help you in the beginning early stages of the game. I hope that comes back to bite her. She seems to be malicious vs. calculating. Just a feeling I get from her.





*think Office Space


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I wouldn't want ghetto trash NaOnka working with my kids. She is emotional garbage. I wouldn't want my kids learning the head shake and trash talking. She is poison and I agree that she will probably be next one gone. Just too hard to have her around.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Who the hell brings 1600 dollar shoes? If you have enough money to buy 1600 dollar shoes and bring them to Survivor, then you probably wouldn't get my vote. I don't think that was a bright move at all. It's not bad to have or be able to buy really expensive shoes, but when most of the folks can't, you just put an easy target on your back since people can cop out with the "you don't need the money" excuse.
> 
> I'm hoping that the young tribe continues to implode - short of Kelly B, there isn't a single person I like anymore. Brenda made a bold and smart move getting out a physical threat, but that doesn't help you in the beginning early stages of the game. I hope that comes back to bite her. She seems to be malicious vs. calculating. Just a feeling I get from her.


1. I don't think the wealth of a contestant would influence my vote. If they play a good game, then they should win. I don't think only poor people should win.

2. She was told she is being voted out, then she turned up the heat. She was fighting for her game, and was able to stay. I didn't see her as being malicious in anyway. Shannon gunned for her, and she fired back, and she did it well.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Who would admit to having $1,600 shoes. Not a smart move at all. Somebody will use that against you whether it's fair or not.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

On her Survivor Bio, she says her claim to fame is "Not having any kids at 27!"

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/cast/21/naonka

Really?

That's unusual? So unusual that it even needs an exclamation point?

Hmm...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

BTW, yet another "grand entrance" to the immunity challenge by the young tribe  Who's bright idea is that anyway?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

As for the $1600.00 shoes - I thought they were just something to bring to remind him of home. Aren't they allowed to bring one thing? I looked at them like the $1200.00 pants that Casanova brought to Project Runway and then in the first challenge they got made into some other garment. 

I still enjoy the shows but they all seem to be pre plotted out to some degree.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Magister said:


> 2. She was told she is being voted out, then she turned up the heat. She was fighting for her game, and was able to stay. I didn't see her as being malicious in anyway. Shannon gunned for her, and she fired back, and she did it well.


That I don't mind - I take umbrage with her using Chase the way she is. Wasn't she the one that said he is completely clueless? Her actions, then to me, would seem malicious, and cruel instead of calculating. I admire her ability to flip it and get out of danger, but I don't like the way she's using Chase. Yes, one needs to be able to use people and manipulate them, but there's just something about the way she's doing it that seems untoward for me.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Fabio is becoming my favorite on that tribe!



gossamer88 said:


> There were so many people I wanted out I lost count. Startin' with that psycho Holly. And don't get me started on NaOnka. So you hate Kelly B? Why? What an idiot!
> 
> Oh did I say I'm diggin' this season!!


I could have watched that tribal council for the full hour! There were way too many people I wanted gone after that! Naonka better be next!



uncdrew said:


> I did want the black woman to leave. She is ugly and mean. I wonder if these shows, by constantly putting on mean black women, is shaping some form of stereo type to people who live sheltered lives.


Cieri (I think that was her name) that has been on a couple of seasons was not like that at all. She was pretty likable.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

On the $1,600 shoes; there are so many things wrong here.

First, wearing them to Survivor in the first place. They are alligator shoes, and are completely inappropriate for Survivor. This isn't like Pearl Islands, when they tricked the players by starting the game during an alleged photo shoot; he _chose_ those shoes.

Second, telling people that they cost $1,600. I realize that for some people, status items like this not shameful, and it's perfectly normal to discuss their cost. But if you can't figure out that that doesn't play on Survivor, then...well...you probably won't be playing Survivor for very long.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

markz said:


> Fabio is becoming my favorite on that tribe!


Mine too. I liked when he used the mask around the fire. 

I'm annoyed at the "minority" alliance.

Is there anybody that Na does like (besides Sash)?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Jeff Probst's episode 2 blog


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I agree totally. It was wince-worthy.


Yeah, shaping up to be a great season.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

jradosh said:


> I think Sash is a bit of a tool too. He just hasn't had enough air time to show it yet. "Minority Alliance" notwithstanding.


Yeah, his reply about "I've dated hotter chicks than you have" really didn't show him to be a man of much character.

The "what does that matter?" or just staying quiet, or just saying "no" or "yes" would have been far better.

A minority alliance is kind of lame, especially when it puts you with someone everyone hates. I'd be back-pedalling on that if I were him.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Who the hell brings 1600 dollar shoes?


Maybe they had a "night before dinner" in NYC and then took the contestants straight from that to the game. Didn't they do something like that before?

But yeah, what dumb shoes to have in the wild. Especially if they run into any alligators. That would really piss them off.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

jradosh said:


> BTW, yet another "grand entrance" to the immunity challenge by the young tribe  Who's bright idea is that anyway?


They probably have no idea how dumb it looks on TV. But if it makes them feel connected as a team, it's not a horrible idea. I did appreciate how Shannon (and a few others I think) just didn't do the first one.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Necromancer2006 said:


> That I don't mind - I take umbrage with her using Chase the way she is. Wasn't she the one that said he is completely clueless? Her actions, then to me, would seem malicious, and cruel instead of calculating. I admire her ability to flip it and get out of danger, but I don't like the way she's using Chase. Yes, one needs to be able to use people and manipulate them, but there's just something about the way she's doing it that seems untoward for me.


Yeah, she practically said he was a dope and she's just using him. Or is that just what I heard?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

"I found the idol!! .... ... err... .. WE found the idol" (once he realized the person who told him where it was is standing next to him)


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

uncdrew said:


> Maybe they had a "night before dinner" in NYC and then took the contestants straight from that to the game. Didn't they do something like that before?
> 
> But yeah, what dumb shoes to have in the wild. Especially if they run into any alligators. That would really piss them off.


The contestants are generally sequestered for a couple of days in LA before flying out to the location. They then get a "crash course" in the local fawna and foliage as well as do's and don't's regarding the land - what can be eaten and what to NOT eat. This usually lasts two or three days and serves to also acclimate them to the climate and altitude.

I believe the piece you're referring to is the season where they were dressed up and then dropped into the game with their fancy clothes on. They were told to dress to the nines for the official press photo op (several had suits and high heels). Their official gear was then given to them for the first challenge (shoes, etc.)


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

uncdrew said:


> They probably have no idea how dumb it looks on TV. But if it makes them feel connected as a team, it's not a horrible idea. I did appreciate how Shannon (and a few others I think) just didn't do the first one.


I'd like someone from the older tribe to say something like "you guys are going to look real stupid when that airs back home" or something along those lines. Or come up with a way that's over-the-top mocking.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Snappa77 said:


> "your too stupid to play this game"





sbourgeo said:


> This works on so many levels.


ROFL 

Wanna know the really sad thing.... I originally wrote "UR". But I've been trying to get away from "typing like a texter".

My kid got a kick out of it. I am constantly on her about her writing.

Duly noted sir.

While on the subject of stupidity.... I really don't understand why Shannon wanted Brenda out. Chase is in his alliance and his friendship with Brenda gives them an extra vote. It did not make any sense for them to target her instead of someone else who could have been a threat to them. Shannon set in motion his own butt kicking.

We have seen in another CBS show that a main alliance can work really well with members having side alliances. Team Shannon forgot that it was a numbers game.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

If my child was in Na's class, I would demand that they be moved to another class. Since she took someone else's socks because she wanted them, would it be ok for her students to take someone else's supplies because they want them?
We had some local teachers on Amazing Race several years back. When they went back to teaching, many parents wouldn't let them teach their kids due to their actions on the show.


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

Snappa77 said:


> We have seen in another CBS show that a main alliance can work really well with members having side alliances. Team Shannon forgot that it was a numbers game.


Of course Survivor was taped long before the "other show" was shown


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

markz said:


> I could have watched that tribal council for the full hour! There were way too many people I wanted gone after that! Naonka better be next!


As I was watching the episode I had noted that with the combo Reward/Immunity challenge there was going to be a lot of time left in the episode (as the challenge was completed at or before the half-way mark in the episode). Even with Holly's meltdown shown, there was still a ton of time left and I wondered how it was going to be filled... Once things stirred up at the young tribe's camp, I thought the same thing... they could have shown another hour or so worth of that tribal council and/or more of the manuevering at the camp that led up to the t.c.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

This is shaping up to be a great season. I'm loving that Jimmy J. is making his worth known to the members of Espada and that the heat is on some of the other players. I'd like to see him stick around for a while.

As for the $1,600 shoes and why he would bring them to Survivor: It's been the case nearly every year that the Survivors end up on the show with a set of clothes that's totally inappropriate for living in the jungle. Several seasons, they've been forced to start the game in those clothes, but some seasons they just happen to have them in their bag. You can fault the guy for owning $1,600 shoes, but you can't really fault him for bringing them to Nicaragua. That's the producers. They make these people bring nice clothes for photo shoots, and then the producers basically go through everybody's gear and determine what stuff goes with them and what stays behind. I'm sure Dan would have much preferred to leave those back in LA after the photo shoot, but the producers realized how out of place they would be, and probably hoped something like this would happen.

NaOnka is a walking stereotype. She's doing a horrible disservice to race relations in this country. She can't be gone soon enough for me. Loved this bit from Probst's blog:


> Naonka: I dont want anybody to think that Im a B-I-T-C-H.
> 
> Hmm uh.. trying to figure out how to say this without offending well, that might be tough, so I guess Ill just say it straight up no beating around the bush gonna just lay it out the way I see it.
> 
> Naonka, as far as wanting to make sure that nobody thinks youre a *****. Girl, its too late. That ship has sailed.


Shannon was a buffoon. First, there was no reason to target Brenda. Everyone is always thinking they'll be able to get the obvious players (NaOnka) off later, so they'll make the sneaky move now. That rarely works. Just get rid of the people that are either weak or causing rifts in the tribe, and save the strategy for later.

I think it will be great if the Medallion of Power causes the tribal council participants to go back and forth each week. That would be much better to watch than one team imploding and the other having a big advantage at the merge.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

jradosh said:


> BTW, yet another "grand entrance" to the immunity challenge by the young tribe  Who's bright idea is that anyway?


It seems that they really thought they wouldn't lose a challenge all game? Who is that stupid?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Snappa77 said:


> While on the subject of stupidity.... I really don't understand why Shannon wanted Brenda out. Chase is in his alliance and his friendship with Brenda gives them an extra vote. It did not make any sense for them to target her instead of someone else who could have been a threat to them. Shannon set in motion his own butt kicking.
> 
> We have seen in another CBS show that a main alliance can work really well with members having side alliances. Team Shannon forgot that it was a numbers game.


Fine point.

Shannon should have just shifted gears and said "ok, who do you, me and Brenda want out?" I think he was jealous that Brenda won Chase's heart and he thought he had it.

How many seasons do people have to watch to know that if you push too hard you become a target?!? You gotta stay loose and go with the flow early in the game. Just like the Kelly girls, Benry, Fabio, etc.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

bleen said:


> Of course Survivor was taped long before the "other show" was shown


Not this time. We had players last week making reference to what Russell and Boston Rob could have done last season, so they're definitely up to date.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

heySkippy said:


> Not this time. We had players last week making reference to what Russell and Boston Rob could have done last season, so they're definitely up to date.


I think he was referring to Big Brother


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

Zingggggg!!!!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I think he was referring to Big Brother


Completely lost on me.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's been the case nearly every year that the Survivors end up on the show with a set of clothes that's totally inappropriate for living in the jungle.


I saw one woman on the older tribe last night wearing aqua-type shoes. These are the shoes that are designed to be used in water, offer the protection/traction of running shoes, and can dry quickly. I can't understand why anyone would want to bring anything else to Survivor as their main pair.

It seems that Survivor is allowing them to bring more than one pair of footwear. When we first saw Brenda last week, she was wearing flip-flops, which did not make sense to me but is probably what she wears daily in Florida. However, at the challenge, she had changed into running-type shoes.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> The "what does that matter?" or just staying quiet, or just saying "no" or "yes" would have been far better.


I would have replied, "Why, am I your type?" and given him a wink just to make his head spin. What a nut case. That Shannon guy reminded me of John Rocker without the fastball.

As has been said earlier in this thread, Naonka is complete garbage. I can't stand her on so many levels that I can't wait until there's a full on cat fight and (to steal a line from the movie Friday) she gets knocked the **** out! 

Oh it'll happen. *fingers crossed*


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

You know how there are almost always challenges where they need a few strong swimmers, a few good runners, some puzzle solvers? Why the hell aren't they back at camp having races to actually determine who fits into which category? You know, instead of taking someone's word on their skills... actually get it ironed out before hand so you don't have someone like me saying, "Uh,, Yeah, I can swim ok. Not a great runner, but i'm killer at puzzles, so yeah, you should put me with puzzles cause that's what I can do best." Without having some kind of foot race, how would you know that I can't outrun you even though I think I can't.

Kind of like when Louisianabuiltlikeabrick****house hurt his leg and said he could still outrun tiedie guy (and couldn't) so they raced on the beach.

Why don't they actually find out who is actually better at some stuff by testing it out before they get to the challenge?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

If anybody out there is playing the Survivor Cyber Island game on facebook and want to add me to your tribe, send me a message. I know it's a stupid game but I wouldn't mind winning $5,000


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I HATE the MOP. As DR pointed out last week, if it's used it makes for a much less interesting challenge . If it's not used, then what's the point.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MNoelH said:


> You know how there are almost always challenges where they need a few strong swimmers, a few good runners, some puzzle solvers? Why the hell aren't they back at camp having races to actually determine who fits into which category? You know, instead of taking someone's word on their skills... actually get it ironed out before hand so you don't have someone like me saying, "Uh,, Yeah, I can swim ok. Not a great runner, but i'm killer at puzzles, so yeah, you should put me with puzzles cause that's what I can do best." Without having some kind of foot race, how would you know that I can't outrun you even though I think I can't.
> 
> Kind of like when Louisianabuiltlikeabrick****house hurt his leg and said he could still outrun tiedie guy (and couldn't) so they raced on the beach.
> 
> Why don't they actually find out who is actually better at some stuff by testing it out before they get to the challenge?


I think the short answer is they have very little food, so therefore very little energy. They don't want to waste what little energy they have racing each other on the beach or swimming in the water if it's not in an effort to improve their camp or get food.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the short answer is they have very little food, so therefore very little energy. They don't want to waste what little energy they have racing each other on the beach or swimming in the water if it's not in an effort to improve their camp or get food.


I agree somewhat, but I think MNoelH's idea has some merit. If they took the initiative to do some of these things the first couple of days, when they still have some excess calories to burn, it could be valuable. Not only could you determine each person's talent for challenges, you could also size up each member of your team for your own personal strategy. (Assuming everyone truly competed in the trials - not competing honestly would be a strategy in itself!)


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

^^^ I was kind of thinking the same thing, then I realized that they can't even come together enough to build a fire or shelter those first few days without wigging out, I can just see the reactions to the person who's suggesting they size each other up first thing out of the blocks - ain't gonna happen - especially without generating it's own over-the-top and unneccessary drama!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Probably for the same reason that no one (up till now) has taken the time to learn how to light a fire before they got there.

I wish they would do another season with fans. But make it fans and newbies. Fans that are newbies and others that just want to play not that have already played.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> "NYC is full of gay people."
> 
> Priceless.


Scary that people still have that kind of attitude. Who teaches people things like that? I was rooting for Na to go, until Shannon opened his mouth. Total a-hole.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> When somebody asks me if I'm gay, I say "no", because I'm not.
> 
> But when somebody _accuses_ me of being gay, and clearly believes that being gay is a bad thing, they don't get an answer other than "how does that affect you?", or if circumstances require it, "**** you".
> 
> I'm disappointed that Sash felt to need to defend his heterosexuality. It just played into Shannon's idiocy.


Agreed. The answer should always be...."What difference does it make?" Same answer for "Are you a Muslim, Jew, Catholic, Protestant, White, Black or purple"


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Agreed. The answer should always be...."What difference does it make?" Same answer for "Are you a Muslim, Jew, Catholic, Protestant, White, Black or purple"


Well, in a practical Survivor sense, the more information you know about your competitor the better. So it does make a difference in a competitive way.

(I realize he was using the question "Are you gay?" as a slur, but to say the answer to the question NEVER makes a difference is not true.)


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

It'll be interesting to see later on if we eventually find out that one of the people on Shannon's side, who originally supported him, is actually gay/lesbian.










_"Not that there's anything wrong with that."_


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> On her Survivor Bio, she says her claim to fame is "Not having any kids at 27!"
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/cast/21/naonka
> 
> ...


That tells me that in her circle it is indeed unusual, and probably most women she knows or sees have kids in their teens or soon after.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Well, in a practical Survivor sense, the more information you know about your competitor the better. So it does make a difference in a competitive way.
> 
> (I realize he was using the question "Are you gay?" as a slur, but to say the answer to the question NEVER makes a difference is not true.)


Well it COULD make a difference, if he knows someone on the team would never vote for a gay person to win. That said, it's none of his business, and if I was or wasn't, I would tell him that and ask him why it matters? From a strategic game play, THAT would make him look like a jerk in front of the others, and ultimately, that's what happened.

And interestingly a gay person won the very first Survivor, so perhaps it's information that REALLY doesn't matter.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...As for the $1,600 shoes and why he would bring them to Survivor: It's been the case nearly every year that the Survivors end up on the show with a set of clothes that's totally inappropriate for living in the jungle. Several seasons, they've been forced to start the game in those clothes, but some seasons they just happen to have them in their bag. You can fault the guy for owning $1,600 shoes, but you can't really fault him for bringing them to Nicaragua. That's the producers. They make these people bring nice clothes for photo shoots, and then the producers basically go through everybody's gear and determine what stuff goes with them and what stays behind. I'm sure Dan would have much preferred to leave those back in LA after the photo shoot, but the producers realized how out of place they would be, and probably hoped something like this would happen...


I agree that the producers HAVE to be determining what these people bring/wear because that's the only way it makes sense to me. All I know, is that I wouldn't leave my house with ANYTHING that I wouldn't be prepared to spend 39 days in. If they want to take press photos, I'll have the nicest pair of khaki zip-away pants and long sleave shirt on that you could imagine! I'd leave the "club shirts" at home!


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Its seems funny, but I think Shannon did a lot to unify his tribe. Against him. 

I wonder if some time they will try a straight vs gay Survivor. It would be interesting: the straight tribe might not even figure out that's how they were divided until the merge.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I haven't watched this show in a couple of years. I'm surprised people are still watching actually (only because things tend to get tired after so long). However, I am finding this group hysterical. Last week I was sad they got rid of that woman because she was so funny, but now it seems like they're all a little loony.

A little too much of the coach maybe, other than that I'm loving it.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> I wonder if some time they will try a straight vs gay Survivor. It would be interesting: the straight tribe might not even figure out that's how they were divided until the merge.


New York vs. the rest of the country?


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

The producers HAVE to be telling them what to wear to some degree. How else would the young tribe show up in red, yellow, and orange, while the old team showed up in blue and green.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Scary that people still have that kind of attitude. Who teaches people things like that?


Who teaches them things like that? A lot more people than you'd like to believe.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

An interview with Shannon where he said editing made him appear worse than he is. I do agree that they can edit to make anyone look bad. It's funny when he says he's not a sexist because he's married to a woman and plans to vote for Palin in 2012. 

http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/TV/09/28/shannon.survivor.ppl/index.html?hpt=Sbin


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

the best part of the gay line..

'*let's get this out of the way*: are you gay?'

as in, it's been bugging him the whole time, and instead of trying to nonchalantly, tactfully trying to figure it out, he just ambushes him with the question...

as in:'dude, everyone wants to know cuz you have flames coming out of your @#$... fess up'

too funny


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

bruinfan said:


> the best part of the gay line..
> 
> '*let's get this out of the way*: are you gay?'
> 
> as in, it's been bugging him the whole time, and instead of trying to nonchalantly, tactfully trying to figure it out, he just ambushes him with the question...


He's still an idiot, but if you read the interview that he did this week (the link that VegasVic posted), they edited that out of a longer conversation about who was a liar and who wasn't.



> The guy kept coming after me, calling me a liar. I said, "I lied to you because you lied to me." He said, "When?" And I said, "When you told me you weren't gay." ... I was simply trying to show people you can't trust him because he wasn't being honest about who he was.


So, he's still a giant tool, but his comment of, "Let's get this out of the way..." doesn't seem quite so random if that's what preceded it.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

laria said:


> He's still an idiot, but if you read the interview that he did this week (the link that VegasVic posted), they edited that out of a longer conversation about who was a liar and who wasn't.
> 
> So, he's still a giant tool, but his comment of, "Let's get this out of the way..." doesn't seem quite so random if that's what preceded it.


Interesting.

Wow. I mean he's still a jerk, but a bit less so knowing that. You really gotta be careful what you say on these shows.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

I think Benry may be gay. He seemed especially offended by that whole exchange.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

HIHZia said:


> I think Benry may be gay. He seemed especially offended by that whole exchange.


I think _everyone_ should be offended by that whole exchange.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I think he should be offended by having been named BENRY. What the heck kind of name is that?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> I think he should be offended by having been named BENRY. What the heck kind of name is that?


His name is really Ben Henry.  Just like Fabio's name isn't really Fabio.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Wow. I mean he's still a jerk, but a bit less so knowing that. You really gotta be careful what you say on these shows.


2 observations:

1. the way to have said it, then, should have been: "you're talking about honesty, yet I feel you are hiding your sexual preference"...still a jerk comment, but better than the way he said it. His comments after his question clearly show that he is a jerk (especially the one about NY being full of gays)...

2. Probst's blog refutes that assertion but saying that there was no creative editing there...

if I had to guess, I'd say that was some spinning on Shannon's part...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Anubys said:


> His comments after his question clearly show that he is a jerk (especially the one about NY being full of gays)...


Totally agree.



> Probst's blog refutes that assertion but saying that there was no creative editing there...


Well, Jeff said in his blog that it came out of nowhere. If Shannon is telling the truth, which obviously we will never know, or at least not until Sash is also voted out , then if they were having a discussion about which one of them is the bigger liar, and then Shannon just comes out with the gay question, it could have seemed out of nowhere to Jeff because he doesn't know what they talk about at camp.

I still think he's a giant tool, though.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

laria said:


> His name is really Ben Henry.  Just like Fabio's name isn't really Fabio.


OK, that makes more sense. I've seen on the opening creidts (which I don't watch realy closely) that his name there shows as Benry. I haven't noticed that Fabio (I can't even think of his real name right now) shows as Fabio, so I didn't realize that Benry was actually a nick name.

Thanks for clearing that up! :up:


----------

